# Garage Sale Finds! Elgin Pocket watches!



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

I just picked up 3 Elgin pocket watches (and 20 other watches and parts) at a garage sale for $9 USD! The two in a pocket watch case actually still work.
I have 3 questions. 
1. Does anyone have an approximate year on these watches (the one outside of the case is 1912/13) 
2. How do I open the other two pocket watches so I can see the serial number? 
3. Where can I find a crystal to replace the missing one?

Thanks a lot! It was a great day!!



__
https://flic.kr/p/U8JGr3


__
https://flic.kr/p/U8JGr3


__
https://flic.kr/p/U8JGr3


__
https://flic.kr/p/U8JGxA


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

It looks like the both have screw off backs to me. They may be quite hard to unscrew if they haven't been opened for a long time.

Rod


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Nice find.

Should be able to find a crystal on ebay; or maybe try Esslinger (USA).


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG..........fabulous find.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it takes a while to learn how to deal with "stuck screw back cases" or be able to determine if it un - screws or is popped off. this is the right forum to learn from, vinn


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Take an EXACTO (tm) or similar hobby knife with a very fine sharp pointed blade, and see if there is a "seam" that you can run round with the very tip of the blade - -- no force - - to see if any muck or detritus comes out. A drop of solvent like ZIPPO lighter fluid may help soften the muck and keep cleaning it away and running round.

You may then (only may) be able to unscrew the back if indeed it is a screw back, or pop it if it's a push on. Patience is a virtue in cases like this (pun intended)

Good luck - - take your time! keep us posted, we like to know hoe folks get on :tumbleweed:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try here for your information by entering serial number:-

http://elginwatches.org/databases/elgin_sn_intro.html


----------

